
The reigning absurdity in the digital news economy - shawndumas
https://mondaynote.com/the-reigning-absurdity-in-the-digital-news-economy-e560a4d3708c#.mu6uc1ftj
======
tedmiston
> By contrast, a small fraction of the output can be labeled as Value Added
> News; these items are supposed to be unique, more deeply reported than on
> average —they also cost much more to produce.

The author's idea is quite interesting. I'm reminded of publications like The
Information, though I don't consider this type of premium content mainstream.

I'm also not sure that I can believe this is the case, as much as it's what I
would like to hear:

> That correlation between Engaged Time and propensity to return is the seed
> of a foundational transformation taking place in the online publishing
> industry, from a digital content economy based on clicks and indiscriminate
> traffic to one that values quality and attention.

